# Nick Diaz requests a fight with Frank Shamrock



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

> Nick Diaz, who is signed with ProElite, has requested to face Frank Shamrock as soon as possible. After a spectacular win against Takanori Gomi, Diaz seems intent on enrolling himself for higher profile fights. With both fighters fighting in the same organization this fight seems the logical next step in what would be as an MMA fan's dream come true.
> 
> "I watched his last fight and no disrespect intended but I think I would whoop his ass.", stated Diaz. A formal offer of intent has been delivered to the promoters to set this fight up and now we await their response.


*SOURCE: Graciefighter.com*


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I was just about to post this. I have to ask what the **** is Nick thinking. He doesn't stand a chance vs Frank and I'm a huge Nick fan but wow this is dumb.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

I say Frank tools him.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You know, Frank's Baroni Youtube video's were incredibly unfunny, but him reenacting Up In Smoke with Josh Thomson would be funny.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> You know, Frank's Baroni Youtube video's were incredibly unfunny, but him reenacting Up In Smoke with Josh Thomson would be funny.


Ok that really might be the funniest thing ever. 
And Frank's video were he shows Baroni being a fitness model were funny for about 10 sec before they got gay


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

diaz isnt a chump


----------



## mmasfuter (Jun 22, 2007)

dident frank retire after he lost to tito?


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd rather see a tag team match with brothers vs. brothers. Nick and Nate vs. Ken and Frank.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

frank would win.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Meh, Frank wins but Id still like to watch it.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

mmasfuter said:


> dident frank retire after he lost to tito?


one frank beat tito then retired
two He has been fighting on and off for the last 7 years and is coming back full time


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

raymardo said:


> I'd rather see a tag team match with brothers vs. brothers. Nick and Nate vs. Ken and Frank.


that would have to involve Frank and Ken talking which won't happen their teams were fighting at IFL and they didn't even say hello to each other so I think they need some family therapy before they team up. It's funny because they are the opposites of the diaz's Nate looks up to his brother and his brother seems so supportive of Nate while Ken never thought Frank would be anything and in response Frank has always tried and basically succeeded in Doing that.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

My goodness, Nick has always come across as a complete and utter moron, but this really is the icing on the cake. The guy just fought at 160, and is now challenging an extremely talented veteran at 185? Yeah, that'll go over well for you Nick, really. I think Nick's just looking to make his record as bad as Baroni, Randleman or Carlos Newton's. 

Seriously, on the feet, Nick would get waxed. First of all, Diaz's stance is atrocious for all his (and his brother's) talk about boxing. The guy is real critical of other people considering Gomi cracked his cheek and put 8 stitches in either side of his face for a fight Gomi admitted to not even training for. I have a feeling Nick would get knocked out early in the first if the fight stayed standing.

And on the ground? C'mon man, Nick is trained by a Gracie and Frank was in absolutely 0% danger with Renzo on the ground. Frank is a very talented submission fighter who is very, very experienced. I think Nick's gangly legs would be too tempting to pass up... I see Frank snapping one of that wannabe-thug's legs early in the first if they go to the ground.

All I gotta say to Nick is, "Hey, aren't you trained by that guy Frank knocked out in about 13 seconds?" Bet he's got Frank shaking in his boots. Diaz is one of those guys who will run their mouth incessantly until everyone has heard of him, thereby making him famous. Won't really win many of his fights, but by goodness, there's some great conspiracy that's keeping him from winning... lol


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have to say diaz has some balls and I think he could pull it off. Renzo Gracie was kicking shamrocks ass until he got hit with those illegal knees. I think Diaz could outstrike him and very likely submit him


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I know this is going to sound like a total n00b question but what descent is Frank Shamrock? Is he Irish or Native American?


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I have to say diaz has some balls and I think he could pull it off. Renzo Gracie was kicking shamrocks ass until he got hit with those illegal knees. I think Diaz could outstrike him and very likely submit him


You were kidding in that statement, right? Renzo did nothing in that fight. He scored a takedown, only to take repeated knees to his ribs. Whoo boy, that there's a winning move. "I'm going to take you down so you can beat the hell out of my ribs! Watch out!"

Also, on the feet, Renzo was getting his face smashed. He was getting punched in the face, taking leg kicks, taking a few body kicks...

Basically, that fight went exactly like Frank said it would. Frank said he was going to stall it out for about 7-8 minutes to let Renzo get exhausted, then knock him out. Also, Frank has no problem going to the ground with a guy like Renzo because it's a field day for him to knee the hell out of the guy. I know I often get mixed up and will go back and watch a fight again and see things I didn't see before, so here's their fight again:
Video Renzo Gracie vs. Frank Shamrock - MMA, UFC, Elite, XC, Shamrock - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Notice Renzo's body movement as he's taking those knees. He's readjusting his body, moving his arms down to guard himself, shifting his body higher on Frank's chest - All of those are signs that those rib shots were hurting him. Also of note is that all the judges had Frank winning that fight until he got dq'ed. Frank did DQ himself, so Renzo deserves that win, but I feel that Frank by far was the better fighter, and looked like he DQ'ed himself out of boredom. I think he got sloppy because he didn't feel challenged and did something retarded.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks like I'm the only one that thinks Diaz would pull off the upset :dunno:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Looks like I'm the only one that thinks Diaz would pull off the upset :dunno:


I think so too :thumbsup:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I think so too :thumbsup:


Right on bro, I've learned to never count anyone out


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Sigh*

I'll never understand why that dude has fans.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Diaz will get his head knocked off.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

Nick will do this.


----------



## bentheimpaler (Jun 18, 2007)

First of all Frank is a legend. I'm sure he probably will win the fight, but I think Nick is a very underrated fighter. Yeah the guy talks a lot of shit, but the guy has tremendous heart, excellent jiu-jitsu and good boxing skills. All of his losses were by decision with the exception of 1. Part of becoming a good fighter is fighting the best and he has fought some of the best. Frank will surely be the best hes ever fought. I mean even if he does lose I think this will make him a better fighter.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

You can kick all the skills arguments to the side, Nick is way to small for Frank. I still wouldnt really mind seeing the fight just to see how well Diaz would hold up but I really couldnt see him doing to much. Ive always been a big Diaz fan but he might be biting off a little more then he can chew here.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

i think frank would clobber diaz with his striking and win by tko or decision.

i wouldent be suprised if nick lasted to a 5 round decision


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd rather see Shamrock kick the shit out off Nate. But I gotta go with Nick in this one. I just see him pulling off the upset.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Hey Diaz; Puff puff pass


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Maybe Diaz was high when he made that statement? Seriously, Frank would just outpower Diaz and take him to the ground where he would either 1) pound on him for the TKO or 2) submit him.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

If anyone would be doing the submitting, it would be diaz.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Both of them are punks. It would be nice to see them pummel each others face in for as many rounds as possible. No question that both of these fighters bring it. I've never seen a thread called "Nick Diaz's/Frank Shamrock's boring fight last night".


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Gotta go with Diaz. Like both fighters but Diaz is ma' boyraise01:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Okay, we all know Frank is only to fight guys that can sell tickets, he isn't interested in fighting the best in the business much like Diaz is. Would this fight sell tickets? In a word YES, this could be the student fighting the teacher's rival and the guy that disrepected the teacher with illegal blows to the back of the head. Do I think it would be a good fight? Again, YES, Nick can bring it standing as we have seen in the past with Robbie Lawler, Deigo and has a superior BJJ for the ground game. I am not taking anything away from Frank, his stand up with Baroni was great (from what i have read) and that is with a busted knee. As has been stated he has a great ground game. All this adds up to me is a great fight and would see a lot of ticket sells.


----------



## Merforga (Jan 2, 2007)

Should be a big ticket seller


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the Diaz boys, but Nick is out of his mind if he thinks he could whip Franks ass.:thumbsdown: Frank is to big and to well rounded for him. Diaz couldn't beat Karo or Sanchez, there is no way he is beating Frank. I think Diaz should focus on beating guys in his own wieght class before calling out one of the best MW's of all time. Frank has handled guys that are much bigger than him, what do you think he'd do to someone alot smaller?


----------



## BBoE (Jun 8, 2007)

Nick wants a big payday.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Diaz will TAP Frank 2nd rd


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I know this is going to sound like a total n00b question but what descent is Frank Shamrock? Is he Irish or Native American?


Frank is spanish im pretty sure his orginal last name is Juarez but he might be Native American. Frank has a great ground game and Nick has a great ground game but Nick's biggest problem is he won't beat Frank on the ground and will get murdered in stand up plus Nick can't take a beating from Frank and then catch him in a gogo(which for the record was fukin amazing) Because Frank has some of the best subs in the history of MMA. Plus his style is a lot like Sakuraba on the ground which isn't good for a gracie trained fighter


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I know this is going to sound like a total n00b question but what descent is Frank Shamrock? Is he Irish or Native American?


He's latino, Mexican I think. His real last name is Alvarez, or Suarez or something.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Soakked said:


> He's latino, Mexican I think. His real last name is Alvarez, or Suarez or something.


Juarez so you were close.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

frank via internet slander ko


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Soakked said:


> He's latino, Mexican I think. His real last name is Alvarez, or Suarez or something.


his myspace says hes native american


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

my guess...

Frank's advice to Nick: "get a videocam and a Youtube account, then we'll talk' :smoke02:


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

buo said:


> my guess...
> 
> Frank's advice to Nick: "get a videocam and a Youtube account, then we'll talk' :smoke02:


:laugh:


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

mmasfuter said:


> dident frank retire after he lost to tito?


Do you mean after he BEAT Tito?? Yes he did.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

frank would smash diaz!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> his myspace says hes native american


k then i guess he's Native American i actually have no clue i just know that he is eitehr Spanish or Native American and he's deifantly not irish.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> k then i guess he's Native American i actually have no clue i just know that he is eitehr Spanish or Native American and he's deifantly not irish.


yeah. hes a fake shamrock haha. but hes actually the true worlds most dangerous man compared to ken.:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> yeah. hes a fake shamrock haha. but hes actually the true worlds most dangerous man compared to ken.:thumb02:


I still find it hilarous that Ken hated Frank didn't even want him training in the lions den. He thought Frank would never be a champion and Frank Shamrock is considered by some to be the greatest MMA fighter every and to all a top 5 fighter. and Ken is basically a punchline who is trying to talk his way into the UFC.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

I say go Nick, he got balls calling out shamrock and if frank gets ahold of this, which he will, he'll have something to say back


id love to see this fight


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I still find it hilarous that Ken hated Frank didn't even want him training in the lions den. He thought Frank would never be a champion and Frank Shamrock is considered by some to be the greatest MMA fighter every and to all a top 5 fighter. and Ken is basically a punchline who is trying to talk his way into the UFC.


yeah haha. if frank didnt leave the lions den he wouldnt have been as great as he is or well rounded. plus he isnt as stubborn as ken either. frank knew that you had to know everything in order to succeed. thats why he left.


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

Both have good standup, though Nick's boxing skills are better. Shamrock is stronger, but Nick is more flexible and has better submissions. This would be a great fight.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

It would be an awesome fight, Frank looked abit gas going into the 2nd rd against baroni , Nick Diaz brings it hard from start to finish ... i see him using his reach and length keeping Shamrock at distance and picking him with punches ... when it goes to the ground it would be a tuff call, but my Money would be on Diaz... either by decision or sub


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> his myspace says hes native american


Native American as in Cherokee, Navaho, or Mohawk? Never heard of any North American Natives to have a last name like Juarez. Juarez sounds like a root last name from Spain. The Spainards conquered Central and South America. 

Is he originally from San Jose? Not sure if he is, but if so, then he most likely is Mexican and would be technically correct to call himself Native American, due to Cali once being part of Mexico, not to mention that a good %of Mexicans have "Indian" blood.

So maybe that's what he meant? :dunno:


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Soakked said:


> Native American as in Cherokee, Navaho, or Mohawk? Never heard of any North American Natives to have a last name like Juarez. Juarez sounds like a root last name from Spain. The Spainards conquered Central and South America.
> 
> Is he originally from San Jose? Not sure if he is, but if so, then he most likely is Mexican and would be technically correct to call himself Native American, due to Cali once being part of Mexico, not to mention that a good %of Mexicans have "Indian" blood.
> 
> So maybe that's what he meant? :dunno:


idk. all it said was "native american"


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Alula said:


> Both have good standup, though Nick's boxing skills are better. Shamrock is stronger, but Nick is more flexible and has better submissions. This would be a great fight.


Nick doesn't have better stand up than Frank. Frank has a way of picking apart a persons biggest weakness with Nick it's the fact he hates keep his hands up. Frank is going to pick him apart. Nick probably does have better subs but not as good of a ground game if that makes sense and I wouldn't say Nick is more flexable (all those rubber balls).
Nick's stand up is good and fun to watch but Frank will murder him and they are to close on the ground so I have to give it to Frank on Strength and Stamina


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I see frank winning it, but only because of the weight difference. I don't think Franks really that good anymore, and no, looking good against Baroni didn't impress me.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I dunno if Diaz would be able to handle Frank's stregnth. I would have Frank as the favorite but I think it would a competitive fight. Diaz has never really been dominated.


----------



## SouthernStud (Jun 26, 2007)

what a win this would be if Diaz won this fight...Dana White would be crying to get Nick to sign a contract:laugh:


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Now I know for sure that Nick is smoking something realllll gooddddddddddddd!


----------

